# Neu in Ettenheim/Ringsheim



## Saintsrest (9. November 2014)

Servus zusammen,

ich bin ganz neu in der Gegend und suche ein paar deftige Trails. Da ich bis jetzt nur die typischen Schwarzwaldforstautobahnen gefunden habe, bin ich schon am überlegen, ob ich das MTB gegen ein Crossrad tausche  Über ein paar Tipps, oder GPS-Daten würde ich mich sehr freuen. Suche eigentlich momentan was ganz in der Nähe für die Feierabendrunde. Für längere Touren fahre ich oft noch in die Vogesen, oder meine Heimat den Pfälzerwald.

Um zu sehen was ich so kann, wegen der Schwierigkeitsstufe des Trails, könnt Ihr ja einfach mal ein Video auf meiner Seite anschauen.

Würde mich ganz arg über Infos freuen.


----------



## AlexMC (9. November 2014)

Etwas weiter im Osten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baschner (10. November 2014)

haste eine PN


----------



## Saintsrest (11. November 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Etwas weiter im Osten:


Danke für das Video. Kenne Hornberg noch aus den 80ern. Bin dort als Moto-Trial gefahren. Leider aber wieder Bahn oder Auto... Werde ich mir aber mal vormerken.


----------



## BigAirBob (14. Januar 2015)

Schonmal Streitberg/Grassert/Langenhard nach Trails abgesucht? Streitberg Richtung ettenheim gibts nette Passagen


----------



## Saintsrest (15. Januar 2015)

Streitberg und Langenhard war ich schon unterwegs. Grassert kenne ich noch nicht. Muss ich mal schauen.


----------



## baschner (15. Januar 2015)

grassert habe ich dir per pn geschickt... interessant ist auch der litschental trail vom hasenberg runter zur Hammerschmiede. Sehr geil .
Edit: lässt sich auch gut kombinieren: litschental trail runter, dann südwärts über den Solweg hoch zur Ettenheimer Hütte und ab da Richtung Norden über Kreuzsteinweg zum Grassert.


----------



## baschner (15. Januar 2015)

BigAirBob schrieb:


> Schonmal Streitberg/Grassert/Langenhard nach Trails abgesucht? Streitberg Richtung ettenheim gibts nette Passagen



Meinst sicher u.a. auch den Hutpfad, oder ?


----------



## arise (18. Februar 2015)

der hutpfad wurde von forstmaschinen quasi platt gemacht....evtl bleichtal einbauen....da gibt's noch en paar versteckte trails...


----------



## Saintsrest (19. Februar 2015)

Litschental bin ich am Montag rauf und runter gefahren. Ist ok. Nur ein bisschen zu sehr "gerade aus". Macht aber Spaß.


----------



## Trailst4R (30. März 2015)

Ich quetsch mich hier mal rein:

Würde am Ostersamstag-morgen gerne eine Tour fahren, bin auf Familienbesuch in einem Kaff in der Nähe von Ettenheim. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mir ein paar Trails in der Nähe zu zeigen?! Ich bin mit dem Auto unterwegs, also flexibel um zu einem Startpunkt zu fahren. So bis 30km und 1000hm, ich fahre zu neudeutsch Enduro, habe also auch nichts gegen etwas gröberes, schnelleres Terrain 

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saintsrest (30. März 2015)

Ich hab leider keine Zeit. Würde dir aber vielleicht die "Borderline" in Freiburg empfehlen. 30 Minuten mit dem Auto:


----------



## Trailst4R (31. März 2015)

Das wäre natürlich eine super Sache! Jemand Zeit und Lust mich dorthin mitzunehmen?


----------



## ciao heiko (16. April 2015)

Sonntag, 19.04.2015:

Großer Mountainbike-Tag auf der Lahrer Hütte. Mit Musik, Essen und Trinken. Ab 11 Uhr, alle die Lust haben sind herzlich eingeladen

Von 11 bis 17 h treffen sich alle Mountainbiker, ob solo oder in Gruppen, Mitglieder oder Gäste auf der Lahrer Hütte. Wer nicht individuell fahren möchte, kann sich bei zwei geführten Touren auf den Geisberg anschließen.Um 8:30 Uhr ist Treff am Busbahnhof "Schlüssel", 2. geführte Tour um 10 Uhr an der Sulzberghalle in Sulz. Ab 11 Uhr werden den Gästen zu den kühlen Getränken Grillspeisen angeboten. Ein DJ sorgt für gute Musik.Das schmutzigste Bike wird im Laufe des Nachmittags prämiert. Bei Fragen hilft Sandra Hummel unter Tel. 0172 6435449

http://www.schwarzwaldverein-lahr.d...ode,events$detail,72$date,70/wanderungen.html


*********************************
Der Schwarzwaldverein beginnt sich für das Thema MTB zu öffnen. Eine grosse Beteiligung seitens der Mountainbiker wäre ein gutes Signal
Sehr lesenswert auch dieses Interview der Organisatorin

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/der-schwarzwald-ist-fuer-alle-da


----------



## Saintsrest (16. April 2015)

Habe ich gestern schon im der BZ gelesen, werde mal vorbeischauen. Danke für die Info.


----------



## nerve29 (18. April 2015)

Da schaue ich evtl doch auch mal durch. Danke für den Tip.


----------

